# My son gets his first win in a cyclo-cross race



## BrumJim (14 Mar 2022)

Event: BSCA Southern Region Cyclo-cross Championships, held in Gloucester.

Little BrumJim was in the U9s category (yrs 3 & 4), with 13+ other competitors.

Scroll to the bottom for the spoiler:

His race was the most exciting of the day. One rider pulled out a significant lead early on, and BrumJim Jr was briefly in a chasing pack of 4. He quickly pulled clear, and after a couple of laps started to shorten the gap. There were another couple of laps where he held his position, and then started pushing again. By the bell he had managed to take the lead, and with both riders tiring but still digging in, he managed to hold on to that lead and take the chequered flag.

He then completed his customary flop on the ground just after the finish after 15 minutes of turning his lungs inside out.

Very proud of him. He doesn't enjoy the endurance part, but that is when he really starts to come to the front.


----------



## keithmac (14 Mar 2022)

Some great pictures there, nice to see kids outside and not stuck on computers indoors.

Well done to Little BrumJim, sounds like hard work!.


----------



## dan_bo (14 Mar 2022)

Too cool. Go get em lil brum!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (14 Mar 2022)

Brilliant, well done Little BrumJim!


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Mar 2022)

Excellent, Well done BrumJim junior.


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2022)

Yay! That's definitely worth a celebratory slice of cake for MiniBrum


----------



## roadrash (14 Mar 2022)

well done brum jim junior


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Mar 2022)

Your work is done. Soon, be prepared to be unable to keep up with him.


----------



## Wobblers (16 Mar 2022)

Is that a Beacon RCC jersey I see there? Can't be too long before we see BrumJim Jr taking the honours in the Little Mountain Time Trial


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2022)

BrumJim said:


> Event: BSCA Southern Region Cyclo-cross Championships, held in Gloucester.
> 
> Little BrumJim was in the U9s category (yrs 3 & 4), with 13+ other competitors.
> 
> ...



Well done Little BrumJim, and great pictures.


----------



## BrumJim (16 Mar 2022)

Wobblers said:


> Is that a Beacon RCC jersey I see there? Can't be too long before we see BrumJim Jr taking the honours in the Little Mountain Time Trial


Good to see you again, Andrew.

Despite being quite skinny and light, he isn't a great fan of going up hills. I keep telling him that no cyclist likes going up hill. They just like going up hills better (than last time, than someone else, than they thought they could, ...)

We've got a couple of years before he is allowed to do Time Trials on public roads, so still time to get him interested.


----------

